# Shock horror! Air Force has worst bullying of all services.



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

A recent report by experts has found that allegations of "a culture of widespread bullying and brutality" within the Military are, in the most part, unfounded. The audit team, which traveled to every Defense establishment across the country and abroad and interviewed staff from all three services, found surprisingly few cases of unfair treatment and bullying within the Army and Navy.

When it came to the Air Force, however, the report told a different story. Complaints to the team came from a total of 3,555 Air Force members, compared with three from Navy and just one from Army.

While this statistic is alarming in its own right, it becomes horrific when one considers that each complaint represents a sad story of abuse, mistreatment and neglect. As one senior Air Force officer put it, "Each story is, in itself, a sad indictment on the Military. When taken as a whole, however, they demonstrate a reprehensible lack of regard for personnel on the part of managers at all levels."

One young pilot told of having to spend two nights in tented accommodation, despite the fact that there was an empty five-star hotel just 1 kilometer away.

Another said that he had been forced to endure a grueling fitness test every year since he joined in 1997.

One airman alleged that she had been overlooked for promotion on numerous occasions, simply because she was fat, lazy and stupid.

An airman stated he had been refused permission to wear civilian attire to work, despite the fact that his uniform clashed with his eye colour.

Another had been forced to wear uncomfortable safety boots for periods of up to eight hours straight.

A clerk could not understand why she had been sent to work in a Joint military headquarters, "I have been forced to work for horrid Army people who just don't understand what the military is all about. I feel the Air Force has victimized me by forcing me to do this&#8230;I will be seeking compensation."

Shockingly, Air Force senior ranks are also subject to mistreatment. One SNCO stated, "I was deeply upset when I was addressed as 'Sergeant' by an officer. He knew my name was Robert. It was just horrible - I have never been more humiliated in my life." In response a senior officer stated, "the officer in question has moved on&#8230;".

A number of personnel complained of having to attend courses that were not relevant to their jobs, such as rigorous ground combat courses and drawn-out lectures on occupational health and safety. To add insult to injury, a young A1C was even ordered to pack up chairs in the classroom after one such course.

The huge backlash against treatment of Air Force personnel should provide senior officers with a vital clue with regard to the massive retention problems experienced by the military in recent times. Over the past two years, the Military has spent millions looking into the issue.

Not all of the Air Force's hierarchy, however, were upset by the revelations. Said the outgoing Chief of Staff, "I'm delighted with the result. I am very happy that our retention problems are due, in the most part at least, to something as harmless as bullying. I thought everyone was leaving because of me."

Source: http://www.lostnomad.org/2007/07/06/defense-bullying-report-air-force-worst-of-the-three-services/


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*shocking*

thats shocking Rob, someone should inform Hillary of this right away!!!:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My nephew just retired out of the USAF and I'll bet he would get a big laugh out of that. He's in Homeland Security now. 
Sometimes you just want to shake these idiots and wake them up.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been duped!

I was reading along, buying the article hook, line, & sinker.

It wasn't until I got here


> One airman alleged that she had been overlooked for promotion on numerous occasions, simply because she was fat, lazy and stupid.


 that I realized I'd been had.

I guess I'm just a little slow sometimes.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Haaaaaaaaaaaa!

This is doubly funny for me, since I work with Air Force personnel on a daily basis. Some of this stuff isn't far from the truth!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, I was active AF for four years and understand where these people are coming from. We once had to go without lobster and Alaskan King crab for a week. We called that, "Hell Week"!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Hey, I was active AF for four years and understand where these people are coming from. We once had to go without lobster and Alaskan King crab for a week. We called that, "Hell Week"!


What was the outcome of the Lawsuit tno? :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah hell, we couldn't sue because we were active duty. But we were not a happy group I tell you what.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh c'mon - just because 

OH MY GOD THE ICE MACHINE IS BROKEN! QUICK -SOMEONE GET A CREWCHIEF!

Oops, sorry, had a little emergency there. Where was I? Oh yeah...

Just because we had air conditioners in our tents during Desert Storm and the ground-pounders didn't -- is that any reason to vilify us?
:butthead:

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Just because we had air conditioners in our tents during Desert Storm and the ground-pounders didn't -- is that any reason to vilify us?
> :butthead:


Not at all. I walk around here repeating to myself, "I should have joined the Air Force, I should have joined the Air Force..."


----------

